# What is "too cold" to ride my horse?



## lizzeod (Nov 19, 2011)

I am relatively new to riding and horses. Ever since it started dipping down into the 40s I don't ride my girl Raisin because other stablemates telling me that she'll get a chill if I ride her and she starts sweating. They act as if it is cruel but I have seen photos and such of people riding their horses in SNOW? Do horses that live in normally hotter temperatures (I live in the Houston area) not tolerate cold temperatures? There is a parade coming up this weekend that I had planned on riding her in and the temperatures are supposed to be in the 40s. Can she be ridden? or what can I do to warm her up? I read feeding her more? Any advice for me? Thanks in advance!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I worry about the ground and how frozen it is and then I figure if it's too cold for me, then it's too cold for them. If you ride and work up a sweat then you need to use a cooler. Don't turn your horse out wet and don't hose.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

As long as you put a cooler on her (I prefer wool) and walk her out after your ride until she's dry, she'll be fine.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's too cold to ride when your eyelashes freeze & it hurts to breathe.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have ridden in -30(F) below(that includes the wind chill) And the horses were fine with it. I just make sure they are dried and cooled out before turning out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My rule of thumb is that if it's too cold for _me_ to be outside, then it's too cold to ride LOL. As for the "It's unhealthy for the horses to work them when it's cold outside" argument? It's a load of horsepoo. My horses get ridden and worked year around from 100+ degree days to well below freezing. I would say below zero but it's not often that we have days that cold around here.

The most important thing about working a horse in weather that's cold is making sure that you care for them properly _afterward_. If they work up a sweat, then make sure to give them a thorough brushing after the sweat has dried to fluff their hair back up so that they don't get cold.

Just for a couple of examples...

This day was one of the coldest days of the year. The temperature was 8 degrees before wind chill (about -10 with). We rode for about 2 hours that day and he could have kept going if my feet hadn't been frozen to the point of pain.









This particular day was in the teens and it was dropping freezing rain on all of us. Rafe ran around all by himself like a nut-job for the better part of an hour until he was dripping with sweat.









Neither of these horses showed any signs of getting "chilled" and neither has ever had a sick day in his life.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have no facts to back this up, but I grew up with the forties being the limit- but really, I live in Tucson, Arizona, so it doesn't get super cold here. 
It also depends on the horse-One of my horses becomes a giant ball of fluffy fur, because she was born and raised in a colder state, although after being here for a while, her coat's trimming down... a bit.
My other horse barely grows any coat, because he was born and raised right here, in warmer temperatures, and he's an arab, and my understanding is that arabians are build for hotter weather, with their smaller bodies and such. He probably wouldn't do well in cold weather. My quarter is a big guy, though, and has the body type that seems to hold heat- he can't work as long in the hotter weather, because he holds heat more easily than my little arabian. (That's more him than anything else, though, because I see plenty of quarter horses doing work in the heat.) It also helps that he has layers of fat to insulate, although I plan on making those go away. 
But it's basically what your horse is used to. I don't think forties is a big deal, at all- ESPECIALLY if the horse is working, which creates heat, and then is taken care of properly afterwards. But you have to remember that horses can function without people constantly managing every move they make- they are living organisms, that function by themselves, not like cars or machinery, which need people to push buttons and flip switches to make things go.
So just to sum it up, as long as he gets properly cared for afterwards, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

What smrobs said about sums up what I would say. Just make sure you cool and dry them out, they'll be fine. I LOVE to ride bareback in the cold- it keeps the legs and butt nice and toasty.


----------



## lizzeod (Nov 19, 2011)

Great!!! I am so glad to read all of your posts!!! Hopefully she does OK this will be the first parade I ride her in. One of the people who told me it is no good to ride horses in colder weather was actually one of my riding partners who hates the cold... Obviously he is looking for a way out but I'm going to drag him along anyway


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

By the way, if i could figure out how to like smrobs' post, I would. Totally agree.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, I'm sure you'll be fine. The only problem I've ever run into with riding horses in weather colder than they are used to is that they sometimes seem to be a bit more spooky or fresh than normal. When it's like that, I take extra time to warm them up before really asking them for much.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I rode all winter long in the cold - I live 90 miles east of Houston - sometimes it was COLD as all get out and other times it wasn't. Rode all summer too when everyone was saying it was "too hot" to ride. 

I would have rode today but my buddy didn't want to ride today as it was cold and overcast. LOL We are riding tomorrow though cold or not!

It doesn't get that cold here...we didn't ride until our horses were sweaty but we rode every weekend last winter and some of those rides were in Houston! Get out there and ride - it isn't too cold!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Cold doesn't bother me that much unless it's like 20 below, it is all the darn snow and when the horse has to bounce through it. It's just not fun for me or horse to snow plow and then there's the ice....dang I need to move to Arizona!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

QOS said:


> I rode all winter long in the cold - I live 90 miles east of Houston - sometimes it was COLD as all get out and other times it wasn't. Rode all summer too when everyone was saying it was "too hot" to ride.
> 
> I would have rode today but my buddy didn't want to ride today as it was cold and overcast. LOL We are riding tomorrow though cold or not!
> 
> It doesn't get that cold here...we didn't ride until our horses were sweaty but we rode every weekend last winter and some of those rides were in Houston! Get out there and ride - it isn't too cold!!


Some people are worried about it being to cold.. but I worry about it being too hot! lol.

I found this-


*The Formula:*
air temperature + relative humidity - wind speed = answer
*Evaluating your answer:*
180 or above *don’t ride*,
130-170 use caution
130 or below ride!
Determine: Temperature (F) + relative humidity (%) - wind speed For example: Temperature (F) 79
Relative Humidity (%) 58
Wind Speed 4.6 (MPH)
Answer = 132.4
*Less than 130: All go*-horses can function to cool themselves assuming adequate hydration.
*130 - 170: Caution*-a horse’s cooling mechanisms can only partially function as intended. Some cooling management procedures will need to be performed.
*180 or above: Stop*-a horse’s cooling systems cannot and will not
function adequately. All cooling procedures will need to be utilized
to keep the horse out of serious trouble.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

smrobs said:


> LOL, I'm sure you'll be fine. The only problem I've ever run into with riding horses in weather colder than they are used to is that they sometimes seem to be a bit more spooky or fresh than normal.


Hee hee. Yeah, my brakes go out a lot in the colder weather. It's fun, you sure have to be ready to ride in winter!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

waresbear said:


> It's just not fun for me or horse to snow plow and then there's the ice....dang I need to move to Arizona!


Careful what you wish for! This is north-eastern Arizona a couple days ago. Today the high was 24 and the low will be 2 F. We got about 2 feet of snow. I don't ride when it is like this because I worry about ice and them slipping. But when the roads look good and I am not worried about slipping on ice, I will be out riding, at least short rides. 

I would say freezing is about the cut-off for me. The horses, as long as they don't get sweaty, I don't worry about riding in the cold. I figure they are tougher than I am. :lol:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok cross off that part of Arizona, Yuma is ok isn't it?


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that first pic is cute. You should make a Christmas card out of that!


----------



## ThursdayNext (Oct 18, 2011)

lizzeod said:


> I am relatively new to riding and horses. Ever since it started dipping down into the 40s I don't ride my girl Raisin because other stablemates telling me that she'll get a chill if I ride her and she starts sweating. They act as if it is cruel but I have seen photos and such of people riding their horses in SNOW? Do horses that live in normally hotter temperatures (I live in the Houston area) not tolerate cold temperatures? There is a parade coming up this weekend that I had planned on riding her in and the temperatures are supposed to be in the 40s. Can she be ridden? or what can I do to warm her up? I read feeding her more? Any advice for me? Thanks in advance!


This is funny! The week before the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo are notorious for being the coldest, wettest week of the year...because of the huge trail rides. If 40s was too cold to ride, you wouldn't have thousands of people out on the horses near Houston for those trail rides!

I grew up in Houston, and the only time it was considered "too cold" to have the horses out of the barn was during the record freeze in December 1983, when it was getting down into the 20s and staying there. None of the horses had good winter coats, of course, because it's usually still even 65 during the day in January in H-town. And no one had blankets or coolers.

Last time I rode Huey was Friday morning, and it was cold enough that the sand in the ring (wet from a front going through) was frozen. I took him around and busted up the places where there were thin sheets of ice. He tried to eat the busted up pieces of ice. Then after I checked to see where any areas of slick footing might be, I got up and we had a major work-out. It was maybe up to 34 by the time we were done. He was totally OK. He has a fleece blankie (a Newmarket fleece cooler) that I can throw over him if he gets sweaty when it's really cold, but that hasn't happened yet.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Thankfully I don't have to deal with snow! I figure if I can keep warm while riding, my horse will be okay. I rode one morning when it was about 30 and we still had frost on the ground and after warming up my horse was fine and I ended up shedding layers. It doesn't get much colder than the teens here at night, so I don't have to worry about it getting too cold, thankfully. I think as long as you can manage in the cold and your horse is comfortable and is warmed up/cooled off properly, you'll be fine


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

waresbear said:


> Ok cross off that part of Arizona, Yuma is ok isn't it?


I live in Tucson, and the lows are in the 30's this winter, but usually it's 40's... In the summer, though, it gets up to 115. You don't see many people out in the middle of the day!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Well I am still considering retiring in Arizona, you can't scare me away that easy!


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well it's definitely a unique place, with WONDERFUL sunsets- and the monsoons season is breath-taking. So I should have added, it gets dang hot, but it's all worth it when the monsoons come.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

soenjer55 said:


> My other horse barely grows any coat, because he was born and raised right here, in warmer temperatures, and he's an arab, and my understanding is that arabians are build for hotter weather, with their smaller bodies and such. He probably wouldn't do well in cold weather.


We must have an oddball Arab cross. He usually gets to be a furball and loves going through deep snow. 

To the OP. If it's too cold for us then it's to cold for the horse to ride for us. Weve rode when it's around 0 F. It just wasn't windy but it was sunny. You don't have to ride them hard so they sweat. Just take it nice and easy. If they do sweat, just make sure they're dry when you turn them out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

smrobs - just keep riding, the pain in your feet will go away but be careful when dismounting, make sure your foot is actually on the ground. We ride in temps well below freezing and try to convince ourselves that at least there are no bugs. If you post it will help keep your feet warmer.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

The snow pictures in Arizona were GORGEOUS! Wow. I think snow is so pretty but don't want to drive to work in it! My good friend is from Michigan and gets deep snow. She was here this past weekend and I know it was a huge change for her - it is cold up there now!

I will check out that formula but I bet it is going to tell us to never ride in the summer. We have super high humidity here year around and then it is hot and steamy!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

lizzeod said:


> stablemates telling me that she'll get a chill if I ride her and she starts sweating. They act as if it is cruel but I have seen photos and such of people riding their horses in SNOW?
> 
> There is a parade coming up this weekend that I had planned on riding her in and the temperatures are supposed to be in the 40s. Can she be ridden? or what can I do to warm her up? I read feeding her more? Any advice for me? Thanks in advance!


It all boils down to logic. Sudden drops in temp or changes in weather patterns are good reason to keep an eye on your horse. Reason to put them up and do nothing - no.

I was riding at 15 degrees Monday after work. We trail ride if there is no wind. We compete (ranch sorting, team sorting - unheated arena) at 10F and above. Below 10F, I might putz but I don't tax their lungs.

Coolers and towels help with the sweat!

Colder temps = more hay to fuel their bodies!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> smrobs - just keep riding, the pain in your feet will go away but be careful when dismounting, make sure your foot is actually on the ground. We ride in temps well below freezing and try to convince ourselves that at least there are no bugs. If you post it will help keep your feet warmer.


LOL, oh, I know. That was back when I was still working an office job and was _not_ accustomed to colder weather. The biggest problem I had was simply not wanting to get off so that I could avoid the huge jolt of pain when my feet did hit the ground :lol:.

Now, my feet don't seem to get as cold, even when the weather is colder.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

The coldest, wettest nastiest ride I've ever been on was in the middle of an ice storm. Neighbor's cows got out and were running all over everywhere. The ground was muddy (hadn't frozen yet) so wheeled vehicles like trucks were out of the question. Nobody had any four wheelers, so they were out, too. Hubby and I saddled up our horses and used them to move the cattle. The temperature was dropping like crazy - started out at about 25, but within an hour, it had dropped to about 15, and the rain was starting to freeze to anything not directly on the ground...like the tops of the grass.

It took us about an hour and a half to find all the cattle and get them back in their own pasture. My Carhart jump suit (I was small enough to fit into one back then!) was frozen stiff - so was hubby's. The horses had ice in their manes and tales. We both had to have help getting off of the horses - we were sure glad the neighbor was grateful enough and considerate enough to come over and help us put the horses up, because our daughters were way too small to help us get down. I hit the icy ground and slid right up underneath my horse. She was too tired to care, I guess. Neighbor helped us brush the ice out of their coats (more to check for cuts and other boo boos than anything else - our horses stayed out 24/7 even in bad weather - their choice. Horses were fine. So were we - after a hot bath. Then the power went out and we had no water or electricity for several days. What fun!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Not riding below the forties? Psh! If you weren't supposed to ride in the cold, why are there winter riding boots, breeches, gloves, etc.?

I love cold weather riding. I just make sure the horses are properly cooled before turning them back out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

usandpets said:


> We must have an oddball Arab cross. He usually gets to be a furball and loves going through deep snow.
> 
> To the OP. If it's too cold for us then it's to cold for the horse to ride for us. Weve rode when it's around 0 F. It just wasn't windy but it was sunny. You don't have to ride them hard so they sweat. Just take it nice and easy. If they do sweat, just make sure they're dry when you turn them out.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well I definately don't have good hard fact to back this up, haha, it's mostly an assumption on my part. Plus there are a lot of other factors to consider, like my horses have never seen snow in their lives...
My quarab becomes a giant teddy in the winter, and so does my friend's arab- although we don't know if he's pure or not, we think he's part morgan, and he was from the mountains, where it does snow. 
But this would be an interesting thing to look in to...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

dee said:


> The coldest, wettest nastiest ride I've ever been on was in the middle of an ice storm. Neighbor's cows got out and were running all over everywhere. The ground was muddy (hadn't frozen yet) so wheeled vehicles like trucks were out of the question. Nobody had any four wheelers, so they were out, too. Hubby and I saddled up our horses and used them to move the cattle. The temperature was dropping like crazy - started out at about 25, but within an hour, it had dropped to about 15, and the rain was starting to freeze to anything not directly on the ground...like the tops of the grass.
> 
> It took us about an hour and a half to find all the cattle and get them back in their own pasture. My Carhart jump suit (I was small enough to fit into one back then!) was frozen stiff - so was hubby's. The horses had ice in their manes and tales. We both had to have help getting off of the horses - we were sure glad the neighbor was grateful enough and considerate enough to come over and help us put the horses up, because our daughters were way too small to help us get down. I hit the icy ground and slid right up underneath my horse. She was too tired to care, I guess. Neighbor helped us brush the ice out of their coats (more to check for cuts and other boo boos than anything else - our horses stayed out 24/7 even in bad weather - their choice. Horses were fine. So were we - after a hot bath. Then the power went out and we had no water or electricity for several days. What fun!


 I got cold just reading that story, dang!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

We have terrible winters where I live, last year we had a couple nights that went -20*F! I still ride all winter long (mainly bareback and in a halter, have to remember to warm those bits up!) my only rule is if it's too cold for me, it's too cold for the horse. The colder it is, the longer my warm up/cool down usually is. I used to have a trainer who wouldn't ride under 30*F, but for us that's a couple months out of the year!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

If I have access to a school, my horse gets ridden. I would prefer to ride and have to walk my horse in hand for half an hour with a cooler on if its sweating than having a horses' legs sieze up in a stable. I don't turn shod horses out in snow, just a preference, so Duffy will not be going out in the snow and ice as it gets pretty bad round here.

So she has her neck and shoulder's clipped. She still sweats, but not as much.

Honestly, though if you take the right precautions you should have no problems.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I live in Canada so if I want to ride in the winter, I better get used to riding below 40F! 
I've rode in close to -30C weather, but keep it at a walk/trot and it's usually only for a few minutes because I freeze before my horse does. 
Generally, I don't go out if it's around -20 to -25. Not because it hurts the horse, but because I'm a wuss.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

waresbear said:


> I got cold just reading that story, dang!



Me too!!!! Gaaa...that is some kind of COLD!!!!:lol:

We went riding yesterday at 3:00 PM and the temp was about 46 degrees with a wind chill of 41 degrees. The wind was blowing around 10 mph with humidity around 50% in the late afternoon. It was cold but not too bad. I had an Cuddl Duds top and pants and a new fleece plaid flannel shirt from LL Bean, blue jeans and gloves. The shirt wasn't heavy but I was warm enough. Had we been out on the bayou I would have been freezing. The woods kept the wind down!!! 

I want to get an ear wrap thingy to keep my ears warm....I don't like being like a wrapped up like a mummy!!!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

QOS, these things are badass.
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&ke...ex=aps&hvadid=21310278&ref=pd_sl_3594dhr8qo_b


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Those are killer!!! LL Bean has some purple ones. Hahahahaha I LOVE purple! I am looking for just the band that goes over the ears like a headband. No bulk!!


----------



## reiningfan (Jan 7, 2008)

I live in the Canadian prairies. If I didn't ride in the cold, I would have a good portion of the year that I wouldn't ride. I also go by the "if it's too cold for me, it's too cold for the horse". That said, I do own a pretty good amount of winter gear.
You just have to watch out for sweating up when it's cold. If you don't have facilities to dry the horse out before turning it out, you don't get them damp if you can help it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

QOS, are you talking about this type?

Amazon.com: 5 Unisex Fleece Ear Warmer Headbands by Winston Brands: Health & Personal Care

They are nice so long as the wind doesn't blow. One thing I learned working nights outside is that they don't break a cold wind very well.


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

If I didn't ride when it was below 40 I wouldn't ride from Nov-May! I have ridden in an indoor (not heated or insulated, but out of the wind and on nice footing) at -5F. Outside I stop around 0F. I make sure to give her a nice, long, slow warm up before asking for any real work and give a nice, long, slow cool down before untacking and then immediately cover her in a cooler with neck attachment. She has been just fine with this routine. If I ride inside, I will canter and do small jumps, but only after a good warm up. I actually worry more about the heat and won't ride if it is 90F or above or lower with a high humidty. But then again, I fry all summer and can deal with the cold so I am probably just projecting on to her.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Where I live in Canada half the year is snow riding...and it's the best riding going! The only time we don't go out is if it's freezing rain. 


































We have beautiful groomed trails year round, and in the winter we use the team on a nifty tool called The Packer to pack the trails so that they're safe for canter, and even galloping on.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Perchies, that is a nifty contraption. Is it just big tires or is there some special thing that you use for the rollers?


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

i ride in the winter. all the time, i dont ride much or for lonbg just a while. i would ride out side last wither below zero deep snow i was riding my moms horse around and he wasnt listening and i spun him in circles and he reared a bit and he almost fliped but i still rode after that he was better troting in the deep snow and cantering. its also a better if you fall it hurts less. but i ride until it hurts to get on them and i ride in a halter or if i can use a hack on them i will. this is my only winter picture on this lap top.


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Perchies, that is a nifty contraption. Is it just big tires or is there some special thing that you use for the rollers?


It's just a row of transport tires - ten to be precise. My BM got the mennonites to make it for us. It's really neat to drive, but too heavy for a light team - need drafts lol. But it sure does build up the muscle in the horses for winter sleigh rides.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Perchie - those are gorgeous pictures!!! You look like you are having so much fun!!! That is a neat contraption for packing the snow.


----------



## newbhj (Jul 31, 2011)

I ride all winter, unless it's freezing rain and I can't get to the barn, or my instructor thinks its too cold to stand and teach I will always ride. My instructor just got an indoor though so I don't have to directly deal with snow, ice or hard ground.
You will be just fine as long as you properly cool out your horse. I always throw a cooler on because having wet under the winter blanket can make your horse chilly. 
I live in the US on the eastern border of Canada, so we definitely get snow a cold temps (we get to double digits below zero) and I have always ridden through winter.


----------



## Twister rox (Sep 3, 2011)

I agree with all the comments about being sure to care for your horse after riding - and that goes for hot weather and cold weather. But you should also be aware of what they are walking on. Here in Wisconsin, it's not uncommon to have a nice layer of ice under the snow. This can obviously cause a lot of slipping, sliding and bad injuries if you are not aware of what is under the pretty and fluffy snow. I can only speak of Wisconsin winters but often times things will freeze fast and hard, like small puddles of water. Even if you don't have snow, be aware of puddles and slick patches. :shock:

Also, if you tend to fall off or get bucked off, frozen ground does seem to be harder than in the summer.


----------



## lizzeod (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess I had no idea what I was dealing with, I am nowhere near the temperatures you guys speak of! And it was only in the low to mid 50s and I was freezing my butt off!! Well my legs anyway.

I ended up riding in the parade with some of my stablemates and had a blast! You could tell Raisin was a little unsettled because she was kicking her head up and down throughout the ride, though she kept her cool being with the other horses. Many other riders were telling me their horses were acting off so it may have just been the weather or the loud music and general commotion. There were many other riders there and they just kept coming in on trailers constantly until we took off, so there ended up being about 3 or 4 groups of riders throughout the parade. So many kids and especially teenage girls wanting to come up and pet the horses and I heard all throughout the parade in the crowd "Mommy I want a horse for Christmas!!" :lol:

Raisin was fine at the end of the ride, she was not hot at all and it really didn't look like she sweat a drop.. Though other riders tell me she probably barely feels me being that I am light and her previous owner was about double my size (he was in high school football and had a beefy build). 

At the end of the parade my mom called me and asked if I was ok and if anyone broke their foot (I thought she was asking if a horse stepped on someone's foot), and told me that there was a rider in the parade that had fallen off his horse and broken his leg in 3 places D-: Said an ambulance was called out and there was blood everywhere... I thank God we had a safe ride and let's all keep our fellow rider in our thoughts and prayers that he makes a speedy recover and gets back in the saddle! Thanks all for the great advice!!!!


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

Twister rox said:


> I agree with all the comments about being sure to care for your horse after riding - and that goes for hot weather and cold weather. But you should also be aware of what they are walking on. Here in Wisconsin, it's not uncommon to have a nice layer of ice under the snow. This can obviously cause a lot of slipping, sliding and bad injuries if you are not aware of what is under the pretty and fluffy snow. I can only speak of Wisconsin winters but often times things will freeze fast and hard, like small puddles of water. Even if you don't have snow, be aware of puddles and slick patches. :shock:
> 
> Also, if you tend to fall off or get bucked off, frozen ground does seem to be harder than in the summer.


yes please be sure to check if their is ice on the top of the snow OR under the snow ! be very very careful. at my barn we had a seriously injured lady. she was just leading her horse on the snow and he fell on her and crushed her pelvis. my BO is not a horse person, but he will not let people trail ride in certain conditions. just because the snow on top looks fluffy does not mean you can always ride on it. walk out there on foot first and dig a hole in the snow to see whats down there. if your horse does not want to ride on a certain spot, listen to them. if you know a spot that is low and tends to have a puddle on it, dont ride there either.

that being said, i love riding in the snow and ride all year round !


----------



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

One thing I'll give a tip on for those of you who get cold legs easily - and have a horse who you trust - riding bareback can do a world of good! It improves your balance, improves your trust, keeps you warm with the heat of the horse, and also if you do end up making an emergency dismount and there's lots of snow the landing can be very cushiony.


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

I've ridden in just about any weather really. -25 towards -30 was the coldest I can remember checking before heading out to go ridding in. Deep snow can be fun to ride in, the deeper the more I find horses like to act like peppy le peau (Sorry if I didn't spell the name right.. xP). Most horses I've ridden through fresh deep deep snow seem to have an absolute blast doing so. Biggest thing is just to watch and be extra careful for ice, dress in layers upon layers and be sure you have a cooler and blanket for your horse afterwords.


----------



## BCtazzie (Jun 7, 2011)

if we go by my right big toe, -12 and wind chill was too cold, now have frost bite ouch!!


----------

